

Freedman Chair - A better way to sit? - wesley
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/929020713/the-freedman-chair-a-better-way-to-sit

======
HockeyPlayer
Thoughts? I've been reading about standing desks, not sure I want to go to
that much effort.

